# ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility | WIN 10



## ric84 (5. August 2015)

Hy,

Seit der Umstellung auf Win 10 ist mein Tool "AXtu" nicht mehr kompatibel. Auch mit dem Kompatiblitätsmodus auf Win7 funktioniert es nicht so, wie es soll.

Hab aber fest gestellt, dass es nach manchen Neustarts dann doch funktionierte. Habt ihr damit schon Erfahrung gemacht, geschweige eine Lösung parat? Ob es von Asrock noch ein Update erhält?


----------



## markus1612 (5. August 2015)

Darf man fragen, wofür du das Programm überhaupt brauchst?? Doch nicht etwa für OC?


----------



## ric84 (5. August 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wofür du das Programm überhaupt brauchst?? Doch nicht etwa für OC?




Eigentlich nur, um bequem die Lüfter steuern zu können und wegen dem Modus "ies", der nach Bedarf, automatisch runtertaktet und "undervoltet". Mein Prozi muss nicht die ganze Zeit auf 100% laufen.

Hab mich damit leider noch nicht beschäftigt, da ich mit dem Tool auf Anhieb zufrieden war. Gibt es Alternativen?


----------



## markus1612 (5. August 2015)

BIOS ist die bessere Alternative.


----------



## CSOger (5. August 2015)

Habs auch noch drauf (warum auch immer).
Läuft seit dem Update aber hier ohne Probleme.
Version 0.1.257
Wie schon hier angemerkt wurde gibt es andere/bessere Alternativen.


----------



## ric84 (5. August 2015)

Klar gehts im Bios super, aber um mal den Lüfter ein Tick höher zu drehen, will ich nicht etxra erst neu starten, darum gehts mir hauptsächlich


----------



## paradonym (13. August 2015)

Ich bräuchte das Tuning Utility eigentlich nur, weil ich das Gefühl hab, dass das Tool so ziemlich das einzige ist, das den richtigen Temperatur-Offset für meinen AMD-8320 kennt und ich dann quasi nur über dieses Utility die CPU-Temp von der "Heizung" dann doch auslesen kann...

EDIT: Kleines Update und eine Quasi-Lösung.
In Windows 10 muss das richtige Herunterfahren (sprich: "schnellstart deaktivieren") aktiviert werden.
Dazu per Windows-Taste nach "Energieoptionen" suchen und starten. darin "Auswählen was beim Drücken des Netzschalters geschehen soll", dann auf "Einige Einstellungen sind momentan nicht verfügbar" klicken. Dann den Haken bei "Schnellstart aktivieren" entfernen und neustarten...
So sollte das Utility unter Windows 10 auch funktionieren...


----------



## Zarlotic (2. Dezember 2015)

paradonym schrieb:


> So sollte das Utility unter Windows 10 auch funktionieren...



@paradonym
Gaaanz grosse Klasse, das funzt super!
Vielen Dank!


----------

